# اروع مقاطع الفيديو جمعتها لكم شاهد بدون تحميل الجزء الاول



## saizgax (7 يناير 2010)

عمليه انزال السفن الجديدة للمياه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1seB_kbSxo
ودة مقطع اخر لاءصطدام يخت بسفينه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P6cbxHGhFc&feature=related
الامواج تتلاعب بباخرة عملاقة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbj4gsux3WU&feature=fvw
باخرة تنجو باعجوبة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1CZoPSQJDY&feature=related
سفينه تصتدم بجسر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_o5066jfzE&feature=related
هلب ضخم يسقط على مركب سحب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoU1HczQJQM&feature=related
احتراق سفينه حاويات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i51q3hMr0nE&feature=related
حوادث سفن الحاويات الضخمه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i51q3hMr0nE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HFARxn73dk&feature=related


 تصورونى الناس 
 اغنى وانا من الداخل مجروح
 روحى مثل الطير ترفرف
 يرقص الطير المذبوح
 الالم؟
 الحزن؟ العذاب؟ الجروح؟


----------



## روحي سما (7 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر بس الله يجيرنا من هذه الامور اصطدام وحوادث ولهب
 لااله الا الله


----------



## mostafa ammar (14 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (14 يناير 2010)

يجب شرح كيفية نزول وطلوع السفن من خلال الاحواض الجافه والعائمه او القزق الميكانيكى مع شرح واف بداية من عملية التجهيزات حتى الانتهاء من عملية الصعود او التدشين مع وجود صور او فيديو ان امكن هزه الرساله تخص الزى لم يعرفنى بعد eng -maher المشرف العام على قسم الهندسه البحريه -- وشكرا يا باشمهندس*


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------



## ch.eng3 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور بس .............الله يكون بعون الناس


----------

